# SMTP-(Dummy)-Server gesucht



## Flo<H> (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche zum Testen der E-Mail Funktion einer JavaEE-Anwendung einen SMTP-Server für Linux. Hierbei könnte ich mir zwei Möglichkeiten vorstellen:
1. ein Programm, dass nur einen SMTP-Server simuliert und die Nachrichten als Dateien verschickt, aber keine E-Mails verschickt oder
2. einen richtigen SMTP-Server verwenden. Hier müsste es so konfiguriert werden, dass E-Mails nur an eine bestimmte Domain gesendet werden dürfen und alles andere geblockt wird. Außerdem sollte der E-Mail Server nur von bestimmten Rechnern aus nutzbar sein. Auf dem Server wäre auch schon exim4 installiert, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung von der Konfiguration. Kennt hier jemand ein gutes Howto?

mfg flo


----------



## deepthroat (20. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

Gesucht hast du wohl noch nicht, oder?!

http://quintanasoft.com/dumbster/

Gruß


----------

